# Which wrestler do you dislike the most(winner stays on)



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

I will start

Scott Hall vs Kevin Nash


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scott Hall vs. Carmella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Scott Hall vs Rikishi


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Scott Hall vs Jinder Mahal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jinder Mahal vs Roman Reigns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Roman Reigns vs. JBL


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Roman Reigns vs New Jack


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman Reigns vs Carlito


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Roman Reigns vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman Reigns vs CM Punk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gee, I wonder who I'll choose.










Roman Reigns vs. Mojo Rawley.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mojo Rawley vs Big Cass


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Big Cass vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff Hardy vs The Boogeyman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jeff Hardy vs. Brutus Beefcake


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tough one.


Jeff Hardy vs Baron Corbin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I like both but Jeff is one of my favorites.

Baron Corbin vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Baron Corbin vs Apollo Crews


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apollo Crews vs Titus O'Neil


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Apollo Crews vs Matt Morgan


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Matt Morgan vs Sami Zayn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Matt Morgan vs. Eva Marie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eva Marie vs. Nikki Bella


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eva Marie vs Tamina


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Eva Marie vs The Jobber


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eva Marie vs. Jinder Mahal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eva Marie vs Aksana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eva Marie vs. The Mountie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eva Marie vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eva Marie vs JBL


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eva Marie vs James Ellsworth


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eva Marie vs Vladimir Kozlov


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eva Marie vs. Kelly Kelly

WOAT battle! :mark roud


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eva Marie vs Candice Michelle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eva Marie vs. Snitsky

PS: I love K2 and Candice >


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Snitsky vs James Ellsworth


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Snitsky vs Enzo Amore


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enzo Amore vs. David Arquette


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

....


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

David Arquette vs. Eric Bischoff


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

David Arquette vs Vince Russo


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This is funnier than Wrestler vs. Wrestler. Thank you, Reece :lol

David Arquette vs. Stephanie McMahon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

David Arquette vs Primo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

David Arquette vs Curtis Axel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

David Arquette vs. Gobbledy Gooker :mark


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

David Arquette vs. Paige


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

David Arquette vs Eugene


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

David Arquette vs. Michelle McCool


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

David Arquette vs Mojo Rawley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

David Arquette vs. Mason Ryan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

David Arquette vs. Hornswoggle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

David Arquette vs. Carmella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

STREAK OVER!!!

Carmella vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Carmella vs Bo Dallas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Carmella vs. Brie Bella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brie Bella vs Nikki Bella


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Brie Bella vs Nia Jax


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nikki Bella vs. John Cena


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brie Bella vs. John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brie Bella vs AJ Lee


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brie Bella vs. Kharma


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brie Bella vs Layla


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brie Bella vs. Naomi


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Edit.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Naomi vs Bayley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bayley vs Kelly Kelly


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bayley vs. Sasha Banks


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Naomi vs Lana


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

Sasha Banks vs Chyna


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sasha Banks vs Tensai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sasha Banks vs. Asya


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tensai vs. Brodus Clay


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tensai vs Damien Sandow


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tensai vs. Carlito


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tensai vs David Otunga


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tensai vs. Natalya


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Natalya vs Dana Brooke


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dana Brooke vs Titus O'Neil


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Titus O'Neil vs. Batista


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Titus O'Neil vs Adam Rose


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Titus O'Neil vs. Darren Young


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Darren Young vs Curtis Axel


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Curtis Axel vs. Bo Dallas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Darren Young vs Ryback


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Curtis Axel vs Ryback


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Curtis Axel vs Aron Rex


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Curtis Axel vs Grado


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Curtis Axel vs Bo Dallas


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Curtis Axel vs The Headbangers


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Headbangers vs Darren Young


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darren Young vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jeff Hardy vs Jason Jordan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeff Hardy, but Jason Jordan is a special kind of bad. I think it's only probably still Jeff Hardy because of pre-existing bias.

Jeff Hardy vs John Morrison


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

John Morrison vs Chad Gable


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Dang... now there's a battle of apathy... I guess Chad Gabel :lol

Chad Gabel vs. Zack Ryder


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Zack Ryder vs Charlotte


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Zack Ryder vs Natalya


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That is tough.

Zack Ryder vs Future GOAT of this thread, Roman Reigns


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman Reigns vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns vs Tyler Breeze


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman Reigns vs Mike Knox


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Dolph Ziggler vs Giant gonzalez


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Giant Gonzalez vs Lance Storm


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Giant Gonzalez vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Giant Gonzalez vs Enzo Amore


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Enzo Amore vs Big Cass


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Big Cass vs Simon Gotch


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Simon Gotch vs Bobby Lashley


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't hate Bob, he's just boring. Actually feel bad for him.

Simon Gotch vs. Tommaso Ciampa (that bastard).


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Gotch vs cheeseburger


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Simon Gotch vs Cedric Alexander


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cedric Alexander vs Finn Balor


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Cedric Alexander vs Carmella


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Carmella vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Carmella vs. X-Pac


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

X-Pac vs Nathan Jones


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nathan Jones vs Primo Colon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nathan Jones vs Mike Knox


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nathan Jones vs New Jack


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nathan Jones vs David Otunga


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

David Otunga vs New Jack


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

David Otunga vs Hornswoggle


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

David Otunga vs Brandi Rhodes


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

David Otunga vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Roman Reigns vs the Young Bucks


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Roman Reigns vs. Goldberg


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman Reigns vs MVP


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Roman Reigns vs. John Cena


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Roman Reigns vs Chris Benoit


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Reigns vs Santino Marella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman Reigns vs Batista


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Roman Reigns vs. Maria Kanellis


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maria Kanellis. Reigns is more annoying, because he affects so much more, but purely how much I dislike them, taking nothing else into account, Maria. 

Maria Kanellis vs Shayna Baszler


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shayna Baszler vs. Ronda Rousey


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ronda Rousey vs Rob Terry


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rob Terry vs. Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rob Terry vs John Cena


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rob Terry vs. Nia Jax


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ronda Rousey, because she's the (official) reason Asuka lost at WrestleMania. Somehow, I doubt she'd have won anyway, but if that's the official reason, I'll continue to hold it against her. Also, Ronda couldn't have had that kind of match with Kairi Sane at NXT Takeover. Not yet at any rate, and she never will, because she'll never be in NXT where she's agented properly.

Ronda Rousey vs Charlotte

..........

This is why I need to stop writing essays in these games. I care too much.

Nia Jax vs Charlotte


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nia Jax vs Lana


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nia Jax vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nia Jax vs Dana Brooke


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dana Brooke vs Car*hell*a


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nia Jax vs Mandy Rose


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mandy Rose vs King Booker


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Carmella vs. Paige


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mandy Rose vs Sarah Logan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sarah Logan vs Jamie Keyes


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sarah Logan vs TJP


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sarah Logan vs Alicia Fox


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Alicia Fox vs Kelly Kelly


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kelly Kelly vs Hardcore Holly


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I had to think about this for a minute.


Hardcore Holly vs Ember Moon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hardcore Holly vs. JBL.


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Hardcore Holly

Hardcore Holly vs John Cena


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

John Cena vs. Asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

John Cena vs Batista


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

John Cena vs. Randy Orton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

John Cena vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

If we are talking character, then Cena. I don't really hate the guy at all, but his character is horrid.

John Cena vs. Roman Reigns.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman Reigns vs Adam Cole


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Roman Reigns vs Jeff Jarrett


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman Reigns vs Scott Steiner


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Roman Reigns vs Abdul the butcher


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns vs Garett Bischoff


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman Reigns vs The Godfather


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Roman Reigns vs. Big Show


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Roman Reigns vs Bobby Lashley


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Roman Reigns vs. CM Punk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Roman Reigns vs. Io Shirai


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman Reigns vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns vs Hornswoggle


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Big Dog vs. The Great Khali


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman Reigns vs John Morrison


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Big Dog vs. Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns vs Finn Balor


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Roman Reigns vs Luke Harper


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Big Dog vs. Sin Cara


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Big Dawg vs. Bret Hart


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Big Dog vs. Carmella


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns vs Kallisto


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Da Big Dawg vs. Erick Rowan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns vs Nia Jax


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Roman Reigns vs. Big Cass


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Big Cass vs Sin Cara


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Roman's streak tho

Big Cass vs. Big Show


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Cass vs Natalya


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Cass vs. Naomi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Streak... :sadbecky

Big Cass vs. Nathan Jones


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nathan Jones vs. Road Dogg


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nathan Jones vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nathan Jones vs. Nikki Bella


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nathan Jones vs The Harris Brothers


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nathan Jones vs Cameron


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nathan Jones vs. Scott Steiner


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nathan Jones vs Crush


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nathan Jones vs. Brie Bella


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brie Bella vs Kenzo Suzuki


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brie Bella vs. Nikki Bella


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brie Bella vs Eva Marie


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Brie Bella vs Al Snow


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brie Bella vs Brandi Rhodes


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brie Bella vs. Dawn Marie


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dawn Marie vs BB Bush


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dawn Marie vs. Eva Marie


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dawn Marie vs Bo Dallas


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bo Dallas vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bo Dallas vs Grado


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Grado vs Abyss


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Grado vs. Kongo Kong


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Grado vs Alicia Fox


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Grado vs. Curt Hawkins


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Grado vs Rich Swann


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Grado vs. Gillberg


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gillberg vs Umaga


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Gillberg vs. Goldberg


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Gillberg vs JBL


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Gillberg vs Rosa Mendez


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rosa Mendes vs. Eve Torres


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rosa Mendes vs Tamina


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosa Mendes vs Jason Jordan


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rosa Mendes vs. Epico


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rosa Mendez vs Lucky Cannon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Rosa Mendes vs. Eva Marie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosa Mendes vs Candice Michelle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rosa Mendes vs Vickie Guerrero


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Vickie Guerrero vs. Stephanie McMahon


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vickie Guerrero vs Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vickie Guerrero vs Jinder Mahal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vickie Guerrero vs Ryback


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Vickie Guerrero vs AJ Lee


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vickie Guerrero. AJ Lee is one of my absolute least favourite wrestlers of all time, too, so that's really saying something about how bad Vickie is.

Vickie Guerrero vs Nia Jax


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vickie Guerrero vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Vickie isn't/wasn't even a wrestler.

Vickie Guerrero vs. Carmella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vickie Guerrero vs Tensai


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Vickie Guerrero vs. Mantaur


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Vickie Guerrero vs. Enzo Amore.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Vickie Guerrero vs. Brad Maddox


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brad Maddox vs Colin Delaney


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Brad Maddox vs. Xavier Woods


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brad Maddox vs Mike Kanellis


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Brad Maddox vs Zach Gowen


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brad Maddox vs Brett Major


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brad Maddox vs Mojo Rawley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brad Maddox vs Matt Striker


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

What the? Brad Maddox I thought this was wrestlers ya disliked.

Matt Striker vs 123 Kid


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Matt Striker vs Alex Riley


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Matt Striker. Come on, why all the Riley hate? He was great. Is it because Bryan Alvarez and his goofs on podcast constantly made fun of him? 

Matt Striker vs Jinder Mahal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Matt Striker vs Michael Tarver


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Michael Tarver vs Bo Dallas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Michael Tarver vs David Otunga


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

david otunga vs John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

David Otunga vs Bo Dallas


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

David Otunga vs John Cena


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

David Otunga vs Vladimir Kozlov


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

jesus thats hard

Kozlov vs HEIDENRICH


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Heidenrich vs Santino Marella


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Heidenreich vs. Giant Gonzalez.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Heidenreich vs Al Snow


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heidenreich vs Nathan Jones


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Heidenreich vs Curtis Axel


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Curtis Axel vs Sim Snuka


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Curtis Axel vs Vincent


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vincent vs Big Cass


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Big Cass vs Nakamura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Big Cass vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Roman Reigns vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Del Rio vs Sin Cara Mistico


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sin Cara Mistico vs TJP


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

TJP vs. Cedric Alexander.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cedric Alexander vs Tony Nese


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Tony Nese vs KO


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tony Nese vs Lars Sullivan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lars Sullivan vs Eric Young


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Lars Sullivan vs Eli Cottonwood


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Eli vs Cesaro


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eli Cottonwood vs Byron Saxton


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eli Cottonwood vs Hacksaw Jim Duggan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Eli Cottonwood vs Husky Harris


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Husky Harris vs Naked Mideon


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Becky Cringe vs Husky Harris


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Husky Haris vs Shane McMahon


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Shane vs Stephanie


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stephanie McMahon vs. Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Vickie Guerrero vs Hacksaw Jim Duggan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hacksaw Jim Duggan vs Santino Marella


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hacksaw Jim Duggan vs. JBL.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hacksaw Jim Duggan vs Undertaker


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hacksaw Jim Duggan vs Roman Reigns


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Duggan vs Naomi


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Well I never saw much of Duggan so process of elimination 

Naomi or Alicia Fox


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alicia Fox vs Finn Balor


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Finn Balor or Sheamus


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Sheamus vs Bastisa


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sheamus vs Apollo Crews


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Apollo Crews vs Tye Dillinger


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tye Dillinger vs DJ Gabriel


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Tye Dillinger vs Sami Zayn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tye Dillinger vs Adam Cole


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tye Dillinger vs Nia Jax


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tye Dillinger vs Sin Cara


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tye Dillinger vs. JBL


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tye Dillinger vs Viscera


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Viscera vs Mr. Kennedy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Viscera vs Tamina


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Viscera vs Dana Brooke


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Viscera vs Natalya


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Natalya vs Slam Master J


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Natalya vs Mike Knox


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mike Knox vs Tensai


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mike Knox. Tensai may have been a shit character but the guy the seems a good person. 

Mike Knox vs Heidenreich.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Heidenreich vs Snitzky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Heidenreich vs Luther Reigns


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heidenreich vs Roman Reigns


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Heidenreich vs Paul London


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Heidenreich vs Chavo Guerrero


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Heidenreich vs David Flair


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heidenreich vs Noam Dar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heidenreich vs Liv Morgan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heidenreich vs Mojo Rawley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Heidenreich vs Stevie Richards


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heidenreich vs Big Cass


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Heidenreich vs Festus


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Festus vs. Snitsky.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Festus vs The Colons


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Festus vs. JBL


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Festus vs Big Cass


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Festus vs R-Truth


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Festus vs Titus O'Neal


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Titus O'Neal vs Mason Ryan


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Mason Ryan vs. Heath Slater


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mason Ryan vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Mason Ryan vs. Jinder Mahal


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mason Ryan vs Big Cass


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mason Ryan vs Enzo


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Enzo Amore vs JTG


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Enzo Amore vs Bastion Booger


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Enzo Amore vs X-Pac


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Enzo Amore vs. Big Cass.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Big Cass vs Red Rooster


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Big (C)ass vs. Simon Gotch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Big Cass vs Alicia Fox


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Big Cass vs. Tamina


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tamina vs Lana


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tamina vs Baron Corbin


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Tamina vs Tye Dillinger


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tamina vs Shane McMahon


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tamina vs Stephanie McMahon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tamina vs Layla


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Tamina vs Maria


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Tamina vs Kevin Federline


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kevin Federline vs Mojo Rawley


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

K-fed vs Arquette


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Federline vs Lex Luger


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

K fed vs V bro Russo


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Are we really having K-Fed as a wrestler? :lol

I kind of like Russo... but I don't want to count K-Fed so

Vince Russo vs Alberto Patron/Del Rio


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Vince Russo vs Enzo Amore


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enzo vs Fandango


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Fandango vs Snookie


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fandango vs Kallisto


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fandango vs Big Show


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

I feel like mentioning non wrestlers shouldn't count.... or atleast people not in the wrestling business lol But seems like most people are fine with it so whatever.


Kallisto vs Sin Cara (Mistico)

Ninja'd again

Fandango vs Sin Cara (mistico)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

sin cara vs the Brooklyn brawler


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Sin Cara vs New Jack


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

New Jack vs Sasha Banks


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

New Jack vs Ryback


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

New Jack vs. Roman Reigns. :reigns


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

New Jack or Adam Rose


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

New Jack

New Jack vs Curt Hawkins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

New Jack vs DH Smith


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

DH Smith vs Robert Conway


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Robert Conway vs Bobby Roode


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bobby Roode vs Shawn Stasiak


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Damnit rock why did you have to make stasiak funny?
Bobby roode vs smelly kelly


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Smelly Kelly vs Dana Brooke


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dana Brooke vs Aksana


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Aksana vs Kelly Kelly


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Aksana vs Brad Maddox


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brad Maddox vs Adam Rose


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Brad Maddox vs Bo Dallas


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brad Maddox vs Mojo Rawley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brad Maddox vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Brad Maddox vs James Ellsworth


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

James Ellsworth vs Nia Jax


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

James Ellsworth vs Santina Marella


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

James Ellsworth vs. Enzo Amore.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

James Ellsworth vs Colin Delaney


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

James Ellsworth vs Kung Fu Naki


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

James Ellsworth vs Jamie Noble


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

James Ellsworth vs Cedric Alexander


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

James Ellsworth vs Daniel Puder


----------



## Flowsion (Apr 29, 2018)

Daniel Puder vs Sami Callihan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Daniel Puder vs Grado


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Daniel Puder vs. Hornswoggle.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hornswoggle vs Kerwin White


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Kerwin white vs beaver cleavage


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Beaver Cleavage

Beaver Cleavage vs. Dynamite Kid


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Beaver Cleavage vs Rodney Mack


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rodney Mack vs Jazz


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jazz vs. Melina


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Melina vs. Carmella.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Melina vs Sasha Banks


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't mind Sasha actually but Melina was my favourite back in the day.

Sasha vs Victoria


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Melina vs Rosa Mendes


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Wait Nostalgia didnt see that Sasha was chosen


I like both Sasha and Victoria :lol but I guess Sasha has been a bit more annoying these last few years so. 


Sasha vs Eva Marie


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

At least Sasha knows how to work a ring.

Eva Marie vs. Carmella.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eva Marie vs Cameron


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cameron vs Jillian Hall



Stupid_Smark said:


> Wait Nostalgia didnt see that Sasha was chosen


We posted at the same time and then I saw but I was too lazy to edit. :shrug


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jillian was a good wrestler when they let her.

Cameron vs Kelly Kelly


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cameron vs Curtis Axel


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Cameron vs Bo Dallas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cameron vs Joy Giovanni


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cameron vs Baron Corbin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cameron vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cameron vs Tyler Breeze


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cameron vs The Great Khali


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cameron vs Titus O'Neal


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Cameron vs Shawn Divari



Nostalgia said:


> Cameron vs Jillian Hall
> 
> 
> 
> We posted at the same time and then I saw but I was too lazy to edit. :shrug


I looked at yours thinking it was the last :lol only yo go back and realised you were ninja'd. So that's why I said oh wait because I had to edit my response :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cameron vs TJP


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cameron vs The Highlanders


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Cameron vs Unmasked Rey mysterio


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cameron vs The Harris Brothers


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cameron vs Brie Bella


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brie Bella vs Cedric Alexander


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Cedric Alexander vs No Way Jose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No Way Jose vs Kalisto


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No Way Jose vs Adam Rose


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tough one


Adam Rose vs Crush


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Adam Rose vs Bertha Faye


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Adam Rose vs Orlando Jordan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Adam Rose or Tommy Dreamer


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Adam Rose vs. Chris Benoit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Adam Rose vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Adam Rose vs Eugene


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Adam Rose vs Natalya


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Adam Rose vs Nikki Bella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Adam Rose vs Roman Reigns


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Adam Rose vs King Booker


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Adam Rose vs Billy Gunn


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Adam Rose vs AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Adam Rose vs X-Pac


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Adam Rose vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Adam Rose vs Great Khali


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Great Khali vs Giant González


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Great Khali vs The Ascension


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Great Khali vs Santino Marella


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Great Khali vs Chris Masters


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Great Khali vs Doink the Clown


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Great Khali vs The Blue Meanie


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

great khali vs Jinder Mahal


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Great Khali or Balls Mahoney


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Great Khali vs Big Daddy V


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Great Khali vs Eli Cottonwood


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Great Khali vs Alicia Fox


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alicia Fox vs Kelly Kelly


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Both are absolutely terrible ugh. 

Kelly Kelly vs Tamina


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kelly Kelly vs Melina


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kelly Kelly vs Jack Swagger


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kelly Kelly vs Maria


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maria vs Dana Brooke


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dana Brooke vs Big Cass


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dana Brooke vs Sharmell


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Sharmell vs Karen Angle/Jarrett


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sharmell vs ODB


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sharmell vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Ember Moon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Becky Lynch


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Becky Lynch vs. Aksana


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Aksana vs Mandy Rose


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Aksana vs Rosa Mendes


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rosa Mendes vs Christy Hemme


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Rosa Mendes vs Maria Kanellis


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rosa Mendes vs Lana


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rosa Mendez vs Magnus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rosa Mendez vs Kofi Kingston


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rosa Mendez vs Hugh Morrus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rosa Mendez vs Epico


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The True Believer said:


> Becky Lynch vs. Aksana


Finally, somebody with some common sense.

Rosa Mendez vs Carmella


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carmella vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Carmella vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carmella vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Charlotte flair vs stevie richards


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stevie Richards vs Chaz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Stevie Richards vs Juventud Guerrera


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stevie Richards vs Vito


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Vito


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

^ You needed to put another wrestler!

I'll continue it...

Vito vs Jimmy Wang Yang


----------



## Mr Rainmaker (Sep 16, 2018)

Jimmy Wang Yang vs Pete Gas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pete Gas vs Hardcore Holly


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Hardcore Holly

Hardcore Holly vs Tommy Dreamer


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tommy Dreamer vs Matt Hardy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tommy Dreamer vs Mahabali Shera


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Tommy vs Sabu


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sabu vs Mike Knox


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sabu vs Pete Gas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sabu vs The Blue Meanie


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Blue Meanie vs Zach Gowen


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Blue Meanie vs Heidenreich


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Blue Meanie vs Rico


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Blue Meanie vs Kevin Owens


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Blue Meanie vs Chad Dick


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Blue Meanie vs Curt Hawkins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Kevin Owens







Blue Meanie vs Shawn Stasiak


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Shawn Stasiak vs Bob Holy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bob Holly or Kane


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bob Holly vs Tom Prichard


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

Tom Prichard vs D Lo Brown


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Tom vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tom Prichard or Bobby Roode


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Bobby Roode vs Austin Aries


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Austin Aries vs CM Punk


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Punk vs Colt Cabana


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

CM Punk vs Finn Balor


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

CM Punk vs Big Show


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

CM Punk vs Ryback


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ryback vs Eric Young


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ryback vs Aleister Black


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Aleister Black vs Randy Orton


----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)

Bobby Roode vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bray Wyatt vs CM Punk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

CM Punk vs Aleister Black


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CM Punk vs AJ Styles


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

CM Punk vs John Cena


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

John Cena vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alberto Del Rio vs Lashley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alberto Del Rio vs Big Show


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio vs Kane


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alberto Del Rio vs Jack Swagger


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jack Swagger vs Ronda Rousey


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jack Swagger vs El Torito


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jack Swagger vs Chavo Guerrero


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jack Swagger vs The Jobber


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jack Swagger vs. The Humping Bunny


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Bunny vs Trevor Murdoch


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The bunny vs iron Mike sharpe


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Bunny vs Hacksaw Jim Duggan


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Bunny vs Marty Jannetty


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Bunny Vs red rooster


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bunny vs. Vito LoGrasso


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bunny vs Hornswoggle


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hornswoggle vs Albert


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Hornswoggle vs. Vickie Guerrero


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vickie Guerrero vs John Morrison


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Vickie Guerrero vs Great Khali


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Great Khali vs Jinder Mahal


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jinder Mahal vs Elias


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jinder Mahal vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jinder Mahal vs Baron Corbin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jinder Mahal vs Bo Dallas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jinder Mahal vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Finn Balor


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Enzo Amore


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Enzo Amore vs Mojo Rawley


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

emerald-fire said:


> Enzo Amore vs Mojo Rawley



Rawley vs Reigns


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mojo Rawley vs Crazzy Steve


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mojo Rawley vs Samuel Shaw


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mojo Rawley vs Zack Ryder


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mojo Rawley vs Gillberg


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mojo Rawley vs The One Billy Gunn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mojo Rawley vs Lord Tensai


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lord Tensai vs Titus O'Neil


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Titus O'Neil vs Batista


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Titus O'Neil vs Epico


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Titus O'Neil vs Apollo Crews


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Titus vs Drew Gulak


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Titus O'Neil vs Matt Striker


----------



## IndyTaker (Aug 14, 2018)

Titus vs Cedric Alexander


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cedric Alexander vs TJP


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cedric Alexander vs Chavo Guerrero


----------



## Uness (Sep 1, 2016)

Cedric Alexander vs Bob Holly


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bob Holly vs Shelley Martinez


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bob Holly vs. Ryback.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bob Holly vs Curtis Axel


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bob Holly vs CM Punk


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Bob Holly vs Xpac


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

X-Pac vs Crash Holly


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

X-Pac vs ZSJ


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

X-Pac vs Balls Mahoney


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Balls Mahoney vs Matt Striker


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Balls Mahoney vs Kid Kash


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Balls Mahoney vs Darren Young


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Balls Mahoney vs Orlando Jordan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Balls Mahoney vs Hacksaw Jim Duggan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hacksaw Jim Duggan vs Eugene


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eugene vs (non Broken) Matt Hardy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eugene vs Kenny Dykstra


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eugene vs Batista


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eugene vs Randy Orton


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eugene vs Kane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kane vs Matt Hardy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kane vs Mark Henry


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kane vs Undertaker


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kane vs Big Daddy V


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Big Daddy V

Big Daddy V vs Bastion Booger


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bastion Booger vs Alex Riley


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Who the fuck is Alex Riley? I googled him, looked at his wiki too lol. I watched WWE in 2010-11 & have zero memory of him with Miz hahaha.

Bastion Booger vs. Jack Swagger


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jack Swagger vs Ahmed Johnson


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jack Swagger vs Charlie Haas


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jack Swagger vs Marc Mero


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jack Swagger vs Primo


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jack Swagger vs Aleister Black


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jack Swagger vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jack Swagger vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Jack Swagger vs Jeremiah Crane*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jack Swagger vs Cortez Castro


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Jack Swagger vs. Wade Barrett


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jack Swagger vs. Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Alberto Del Rio vs. Paige


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Alberto Del Rio vs. Seth Rollins?*


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Alberto Del Rio

Alberto Del Rio vs Chris Masters


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Alberto Del Rio vs Gillberg


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Alberto Del Rio vs. Alexa Bliss?*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alberto Del Rio vs Eric Escobar


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Alberto Del Rio

Alberto Del Rio vs I.R.S.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alberto Del Rio vs Darren Young


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alberto Del Rio vs New Day


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alberto Del Rio vs Orlando Jordan


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Orlando Jordan vs Big Cass


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Orlando Jordan vs. Roman Reigns


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Orlando Jordan vs Adam Rose


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Orlando Jordan vs James Ellsworth


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Orlando Jordan vs No Way Jose


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Orlando Jordan

Orlando Jordan vs Goldust


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Orlando Jordan vs Mike Knox


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mike Knox vs Eziekel Jackson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mike Knox vs Big Cass


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mike knox vs Ezekiel jackson


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mike Knox vs Enzo Amore


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Enzo vs Dash Wilder 

People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Enzo Amore vs Big Cass


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Cass vs AJ Styles

People who take scripted shit super seriously crack me up no end


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Big Cass vs Adam Rose


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Cass vs Jerry Lawler


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Big Cass vs Mr. Kennedy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Big cAss

Big cAss vs Adam Rose


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Big Cass vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Cass v Brian Adams


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Big Cass vs Aron Rex


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Big Cass vs Roman Reigns


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Big Cass vs. New Jack


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

New Jack vs CM Punk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

New Jack is one of the biggest piece of shits going outside & inside of wrestling, at least Punk was amazing when it came to the Wrestling stuff.

New Jack vs. Vince McMahon (He counts :Cocky)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

New Jack vs Grado


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

New Jack vs Lashley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

New Jack vs Bo Dallas


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bo Dallas vs Curtis Axel


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bo Dallas vs Scott Steiner


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bo Dallas vs Sid Justice


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sid Justice vs Diesel


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sid Justice vs X-Pac


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sid Justice vs Val Venis


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Val Venis vs Natalya


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Val Venis vs Apollo Crews


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Val Venis vs Titus O'Neil


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Titus O'Neil vs Ryback


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Titus O'Neil vs Batista


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Titus O'Neil vs Michael Cole


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Michael Cole vs Renee Young


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Michael Cole vs Brad Maddox


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Michael Cole vs Josh Matthews


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Michael Cole vs Matt Striker


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Michael Cole vs JBL


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Michael Cole vs John Laurinaitis


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

John Laurinaitis vs. Hulk Hogan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

John Laurinaitis vs Johnathon Coachman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jonathan Coachman vs Vickie Guerrero


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jonathan Coachman vs Big Dick Johnson


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Big Dick Johnson

Big Dick Johnson vs Tugboat


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Big Dick Johnson

Big Dick Johnson vs. Rocky Maivia


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rocky Maivia vs Ken Shamrock


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rocky Maivia vs Jason Jordan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rocky Maivia vs Bayley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rocky Maivia vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jeff Hardy vs. Charlotte Flair

FIGHT ME.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jeff Hardy vs Bayley


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Bailey vs sable


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sable vs Sunny


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sunny vs Kelly Kelly


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Smelly kelly vs joy giovanni


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Smelly Kelly vs Marc Mero


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kelly Kelly vs Funaki


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kelly Kelly vs Jeff Jarrett


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Brie Bella vs Eva Marie


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brie Bella vs Hornswoggle


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hornswoggle vs Al Snow


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Al Snow vs A-Train


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Al Snow vs. Sunny


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Al Snow vs Ahmed Johnson


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ahmed Johnson vs Brodus Clay


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson vs. New Jack.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Ahmed vs Tazz


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson vs Nia Jax


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Nia vs Kharma


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nia Jax vs Bayley


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bayley vs Apollo Crews


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Apollo crews vs Alberto del rio


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Alberto Del Rio vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alberto Del Rio vs The Headbangers


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Alberto Del Rio vs. Adam "Pacman" Jones


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Alberto Del Rio

Alberto Del Rio vs Al Snow


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Al Snow vs Samuel Shaw


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Al Snow 

Al Snow v crash holly


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Crash Holly vs. Kenzo Suzuki


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kenzo Suzuki vs Sylvain Grenier


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tough one


Sylvain Grenier vs Hugh Morrus


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hugh Morrus vs Husky Harris


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hugh Morrus vs Zach Gowen


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Hugh Morrus

Hugh Morrus vs Stardust


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hugh Morrus vs Kane


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hugh Morrus vs TJP


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hugh Morrus vs Tamina Snuka


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tamina Snuka vs Ember Moon


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Tamina Snuka

Tamina Snuka vs Kloudi


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tamina Snuka vs Chris Masters


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tamina vs Vance Archer


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Tamina vs. Randy Orton


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Never liked Tamina as a wrestler, and I know I just upset zrc. :side: 

Tamina vs. Carmella.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tamina vs Beth Phoenix


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Tamina vs Summer Rae


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Tamina Snuka

Tamina Snuka vs Kelly Kelly


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tamina vs Nia Jax


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Nia Jax vs Jinder Mahal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nia Jax vs Nikki Bella


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nia Jax vs Tommy Dreamer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nia Jax vs Naomi


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Nia Jax vs Shane McMahon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nia Jax vs Elijah Burke


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nia Jax vs James Ellsworth


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nia Jax vs Braun Strowman


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nia Jax vs Shinsuke Nakamura


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

At least Jax tries. Nakamura is lazy as hell.

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Brock Lesnar.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Mike Knox


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mike Knox vs Lio Rush


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lio Rush vs. Hornswoggle.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hornswoggle vs Matt Hardy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hornwoggle vs The One Billy Gunn


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hornswoggle vs Chris Masters


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Hornswoggle 

Hornswoggle vs Damien Demento


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hornswoggle vs Shane McMahon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shane McMahon vs. Stephanie McMahon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Shane McMahon vs Viscera


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Viscera vs Tensai


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Very tough one.

I decided to go with


Viscera vs Baron Corbin


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Viscera vs Mike Knox


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Viscera vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Viscera vs Mason Ryan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Viscera vs Ember Moon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ember Moon or Nia Jax?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nia Jax vs The Harris Brothers


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Nia Jax is going to stay on forever now lol. I'll try to put a stop to it.

Nia Jax vs. Vickie Guerrero


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Nia Jax

Nia Jax vs. Asuka

@PhantomoftheRing :troll


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Nia Jax vs Seth Rollins?*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nia Jax vs Brie Bella


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nia Jax vs Jinder Mahal


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Nia Jax vs. Tamina


----------



## Stalingrad9 (Nov 8, 2018)

Tamina vs Nikki Bella


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tamina vs Tatanka


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Tatanka vs Bray Wyatt


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tatanka vs Tye Dillinger


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Tatanka vs Kevin Owens


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tatanka vs Tyler Breeze


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Tatanka vs IRS


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

IRS vs Curtis Axel


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Curtis Axel vs Shawn Stasiak


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Curtis Axel vs EC3


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

EC3 vs Thurman "Sparky" Plugg


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Thurman "Sparky" Plugg vs David Flair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Thurman "Sparky" Plugg vs Scotty 2 Hotty


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Thurman "Sparky" Plugg vs Matt Striker


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Matt Striker vs Corey Graves


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Matt Striker vs Josh Matthews


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Josh Matthews vs Todd Grisham


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Josh vs Enzo


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Josh vs Enzo



Probably Josh , I really don't have much of a disdain for either one though


Josh vs Santino


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Josh Mathews vs Michael Cole


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Michael Cole vs Darren Young


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Michael Cole vs Renee Young


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Michael Cole vs David Otunga


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

David Otunga vs Kane


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

David Otunga vs Abraham Washington


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

David Otunga vs. Lacey Evans


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

David Otunga vs Jonathan Coachman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

David Otunga vs Darren Young


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

David Otunga vs R-Truth


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

David Otunga vs Santino Marella


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Santino Marella

Santino Marella vs Damien Sandow


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Damien Sandow vs Kane


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sandow vs. Kevin Thorn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kevin Thorn vs Eugene


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Eugene vs. Snitsky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eugene vs Jamie Noble


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Eugene vs. Mideon


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Mideon

Mideon vs Crush


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mideon vs Hunico


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Mideon 

Mideon vs Al Snow


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Al Snow vs Kallisto


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Al Snow vs. Mojo Rawley


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Al Snow vs The Harris Brothers


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Al Snow vs Glacier


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Al Snow vs Colin Delaney


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Al Snow vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Al Snow vs Ezekiel Jackson


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ezekiel Jackson vs Mason Ryan


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mason Ryan vs. Bill DeMott


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bill DeMott

Bill DeMott vs Bully Ray


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bill DeMott vs Jazz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jazz vs Tamina


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Tamina

Tamina vs Rodney Mack


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Tamina vs Chris Benoit


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tamina vs Shad Gaspard


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tamina vs Chavo Guerrero


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Tamina vs Jinder Mahal


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jinder Mahal vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jinder Mahal vs Vladimir Kozlov


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jinder Mahal vs Orlando Jordan


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Orlando Jordan

Orlando Jordan vs Fit Finlay


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Orlando Jordan vs Shawn Stasiak


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Orlando Jordan

Orlando Jordan vs Ken Kennedy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Orlando Jordan vs Rosa Mendez


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Orlando Jordan

Orlando Jordan vs Heidenreich


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Heidenreich vs Mike Knox


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mike Knox vs Bo Dallas


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bo Dallas vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bo Dallas vs Ahmed Johnson


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Ahmed Johnson vs The Great Antonio


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson vs Aleister Black


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Aleister Black vs Buff Bagwell


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Buff Bagwell vs Fandango


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fandango vs Tyler Breeze


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Tyler Breeze vs Christian


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tyler Breeze vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Alberto Del Rio vs Ted Dibiase Jr


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alberto Del Rio vs Kelly Kelly


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kelly Kelly vs Vickie Guerrero


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Kelly Kelly vs Bobcat (Godfathers Ho)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kelly Kelly vs No Way Jose


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

No Way Jose vs Sin Cara


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No Way Jose vs Adam Rose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Adam Rose vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Adam Rose vs The Boogeyman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Boogeyman vs Big Cass


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Big Cass vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Cass vs. Enzo Amore


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enzo Amore vs. Io Shirai


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Enzo Amore vs Eva Marie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enzo vs. Mio Shirai's sister


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Enzo Amore vs Mojo Rawley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enzo vs. The third member of Triple Tails (Not Kana or Mio)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Io Shirai vs Finn Balor


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Finn Balor vs. The Hurricane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Finn Balor vs. Toni Storm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Finn Balor vs Lashley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Balor vs. Charlotte Flair


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Finn Bálor

Finn Bálor vs Rey Mysterio Jr


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Finn Balor vs Lashley


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Finn Balor vs Bayley


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bayley vs Tamina


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bayley vs Ricochet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bayley vs. Charlotte Flair :asuka

#JusticeforAsuka #AvengetheFallen


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bayley vs Tye Dillinger


----------



## johnbadger (Mar 24, 2019)

Tye Dillinger vs Fandango


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tye Dillinger vs Eric Young


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tye Dillinger vs Nikki Cross


----------



## Cmpunk77 (Jun 27, 2019)

Nikki Cross or Chris Masters


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chris Masters vs The Forgotten Sons


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Forgotten Sons vs Ice Cream Jr


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Forgotten Sons vs Beverly Brothers


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Beverly Brothers vs The Steiner Brothers


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Beverly Brothers vs Bull Buchanan.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bull Buchanan vs El Gran Luchadore


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bull Buchanan vs. Kona Reeves


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Bull Buchanan vs Mike Knox


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mike Knox vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mike Knox vs Jinder Mahal


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mike Knox vs Leva Bates


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Mike Knox vs Lio Rush


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Lio Rush vs Enzo Amore


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

RBrooks said:


> Lio Rush vs Enzo Amore


Lio Rush vs Ariya Daivari


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lio Rush vs Cedric Alexander


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cedric Alexander vs Young Bucks


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cedric Alexander vs Bayley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bayley vs Nikki Bella


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bayley vs Lars Sullivan


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lars Sullivan vs Kelly Kelly


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Kelly Kelly

Kelly Kelly vs William Regal :O


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kelly Kelly vs Kwang


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Kwang vs Shane McMahon


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Kelly Kelly

Kelly Kelly vs Max Moon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Shane McMahon vs Kelly Kelly


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Shane McMahon vs Drew McIntyre


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shane McMahon vs Lacey Evans


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Shane McMahon vs Baron Corbin


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Baron Corbin vs Seth Rollins


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Seth Rollins vs Baron Corbin vs Natalya


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Natalya vs Matt Hardy


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Natalya vs The Best in The World :shane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Natayla vs Kelly Kelly


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Natalya vs Naomi


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Natalya vs Baron Corbin


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Natalya vs Tyler Reks


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tyler Reks vs Bo Dallas


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Bo Dallas vs Alexa Bliss


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bo Dallas vs Curtis Axel


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Curtis Axel vs Ted Dibiase Jr.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Curtis Axel vs Kurt Angle


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kurt Angle vs Randy Orton


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Randy Orton vs Ember Moon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ember Moon vs Liv Morgan


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Ember Moon vs Max Moon


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Max Moon

Max Moon vs Erik Watts


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Max Moon vs Matt Morgan


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Max Moon

Max Moon vs Chuck Palumbo


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Max Moon vs Nunzio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Max Moon was totally boss!

Nunzio vs. Becky Lynch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

No he wasn't.

Becky Lynch vs Toni Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So was.

Becky Lynch vs. Alexa Bliss


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

So wasn't.

Alexa Bliss vs AJ Styles


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

AJ Styles vs Seth Rollins


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

AJ Styles vs CM Punk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

CM Punk vs The Miz


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

CM Punk vs Chris Jericho


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Jericho vs Christian


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Christian vs. Peyton Royce


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Christian vs Chris Benoit


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chris Benoit vs Jimmy Snuka


----------

